# fitting rod holders



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wondering wear and how to mount 2 rod holders in the cockpit area not sure wear to put them, as the flush mounts are not very user friendly and not real practical for fishing with 2 rods ,can i use them for something else.And with the rod holders are they screwed in or bolted...any ideas or pictures would be great .Cheers greenie...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

greenie888 said:


> And with the rod holders are they screwed in or bolted...any ideas or pictures would be great


greenie my yak has a pair of Berkeley adjustable holders on the gunwales near my ankles, and can troll with rods in them while paddling.

The 2 flush holders near my knees are used to hold rods while rigging or removing fish from hooks, can also set rods here when drifting along with bait, the 2 flush decks behind the seat have PVC conduit risers inserted when on the water, and carry rods in them when travelling from spot to spot.

All holders are bolted in place.


----------



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks Dodge for the picture,you said they are bolted in place how the hell did you get your hands in there to tighten the bolts . How high are the conduit risers in the back flush mounts.what rod holders would you recomend ,im on a bit of a budget thanks again Dodge cheers greenie


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

greenie888 said:


> thanks Dodge for the picture,you said they are bolted in place how the hell did you get your hands in there to tighten the bolts . How high are the conduit risers in the back flush mounts.what rod holders would you recomend ,im on a bit of a budget thanks again Dodge cheers greenie


greenie, the nuts are just ordinary nuts held with long nose pliers and the tightening is done by screwdriver from above, because I do not use Nyloc nuts I just smear sealant on the exposed thread below the nut to stop it later coming loose.

The risers are cut long enough so the reel will not hit the deck after the riser is fully inserted in the rod holder, and you will see one in the picture with a rod inserted, risers are removed when not on the water, I also insert risers in the middle rigging holders.

Buy any adjustable holder that suits your budget, but I mostly use the Berkeley BRH model which is usually reasonably priced.


----------



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks dodge for those pics ,ive done the same thing as yours now with the rear flush mounts.........cheers greenie


----------

